# Spam- und Virenschutz: 12 Sicherheitspakete im Praxistest



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Spam- und Virenschutz: 12 Sicherheitspakete im Praxistest gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Spam- und Virenschutz: 12 Sicherheitspakete im Praxistest


----------



## Eiche (20. Dezember 2009)

nur kommplettpakette wa?


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich frag mich langsam wie bei jeden Test der Sicherheitspackete so z.T. krasse Unterschiede entstehen können. Mal ist Avira Nummer 1 und Norton nur auf Platz 5 und mal ist Noton dann wieder auf Platz 1. Wie kommt das zustande, wenn doch alle Labore auch angeblich alle bekannte Malware haben und damit testen? Das verunsichert ja den Kunden, der sich ja mehr informieren will. Dann steht man vor der Wahl welcher Test nun "richtiger" oder "besser" ist und welche Programm man nun nimmt.

PS: kennt eigentlich jemand eine Suite, die bei einem Virusfund, diesen auch in Ruhe lassen kann? Diese Option gibt es bei vielen nicht und ist ja gerade bei Fehlalarmen wichtig.


----------



## geostigma (20. Dezember 2009)

und mal wieder fehlen produckte von CHECK POINT/ZONEALARM ....

Internet Security Suite & Extreme Security

die programme sind so leicht zu bedienen und verbrauchen kaum ressourcen
da können sich einige oben genannte programme mal was von abschneiden!

und mal wieder frage ich PCGH warum nicht eines dieser produckte geteste wurde
und mal wieder werde ich vergeblich auf eine antwort warten müssen


----------



## Hademe (20. Dezember 2009)

Was ist mit Microsoft Security Essentials?! Ihr habt doch vor kurzem sogar ne Umfrage gemacht, welche Programme getestet werden sollen, und da war MS SE ganz oben mit dabei. 
Bin enttäuscht von Euch PCGH! Habt ihr euch wohl mehr auf Artikel konzentriert wie: "Die schlechtesten Spiele" oder "Die hässlichsten Charaktere" oder "Was liegt bei den Redakteuren unterm Weihnachtsbaum?". Alter das interressiert doch niemanden. Haben eure Redakteure etwa schon alle Urlaub oder warum sinkt die Qualität der Berichte so ins bodenlose!?


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gefragt was mit der Umfrage geworden ist. Die 3 oder 4 kostenlosen Dinger in  der Print waren ja auch nicht so das wahre.
Qualität > Quantität


Da heute der 4. Advent ist, gibts bei G-Data nicht nur 19% Rabatt, sonder nur HEUTE auch 1 Jahr gratis zusätzlich (24 für 12 Monate) beim Kauf einer Downloadlizens.

Link


----------



## cfos242 (20. Dezember 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich frag mich langsam wie bei jeden Test der Sicherheitspackete so z.T. krasse Unterschiede entstehen können.


Manchmal glaube ich, hängt es an der Spenderfreude der jeweiligen Hersteller ab...
Konnte es nicht nachvollziehen dass Norton in einigen Jahren (zw. 2000-2005) teils Testsieger wurde, obwohl die Suiten teils unbrauchbar waren (Performance im Keller, keine gute Erkennungsrate und viele False-Positives).

Möchte den Redakteuren der PCGH aber nichts unterstellen, letztendlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden welches AV Produkt er einsetzt.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bin ich froh, dass ich Norton Internet Security 2009 und jetzt 2010 habe 
Sollen doch andere immer alles schlecht reden, weil vor 5 Jahren mal tatsächlich was schlecht war. Heute ist Norton die Nr. 1 in Performance und Nr. 1-2 in der Erkennung! Top


----------



## Yoshi1982 (20. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Aber wohl nur im PCGH/AV-Test.org "Test"...wo PC Trolls den besten "Schutz" bietet...
> 
> Naja
> 
> Gruß



So wird es wohl sein. Komisch, das bei einem Chip Test genau so ein Ergebnis raus kam. Zum Glück weiß du es ja besser und kannst dich mit dem ultimativ geilen Programm schützen. Viel Glück!


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2009)

Der Test von Chip basierte auf den Ergenissen von dem selben Labor. Der Test kam mir sowiso ein wenig merkwürdig vor, aber ich weiß nicht warum.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (20. Dezember 2009)

meine persönlichen Erfahrungen seit über 1 Jahr Norton Internet Security. 

1. Absolut keinen Performanceverlust, längere Ladezeiten oder was auch immmer.
2. Nicht mal Spybot S&D fand auch nur einen einzigen bösen Eintrag, das ist eine wahsinns Leistung!!!
3. Es gab nie einen Fehler oder irgendwelche Probleme


----------



## cfos242 (20. Dezember 2009)

Yoshi1982 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass ich Norton Internet Security 2009 und jetzt 2010 habe
> Sollen doch andere immer alles schlecht reden, weil vor 5 Jahren mal tatsächlich was schlecht war. Heute ist Norton die Nr. 1 in Performance und Nr. 1-2 in der Erkennung! Top


Weil vor 5 Jahren mal *was* schlecht war?
Die Norton AV war zwischen 2002 und 2006 einfach unbrauchbar, die Erkennungsrate war grottig, die False-Positives sehr hoch, die Performance extrem mies - gemessen an "sicheren" Einstellungen und schließlich waren die Produkte mächtig buggy (z.B. sei der Norton-interne Proxy genannt der sich sehr häufig verabschiedete - ohne den User darüber zu informieren).

Es gibt kein 100% Super-Duper AV Prog, aber es gibt ein Haufen bessere Programme als den gelbe Müll.


----------



## sph3re (20. Dezember 2009)

wie wärs mal mit einem test der Anti-Viren Programme,  weil wer braucht schon die kompletten Suiten`?


----------



## Yoshi1982 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich klinke mich hier aus, soviel Müll tue ich mir nicht an. Bleibt doch auf eurem angeblich tollen Schutz sitzen. Ich vertraue den Profis und meiner postitiven Erfahrung.


----------



## Pravasi (20. Dezember 2009)

Also am besten einen beliebigen Virenscanner sich besorgen,ein wenig sichsolange durch die verschiedenen Tests arbeiten bis man eine Bestätigung gefunden hat,das man das beste Produkt hat und sich dann damit gut fühlen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Schöner Test. Ich hätte gedacht das der G-Data bessere Ergäbnisse bringt. Ich habe denn G-Data seit etwa einem Montat und ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## cfos242 (20. Dezember 2009)

Yoshi1982 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier aus, soviel Müll tue ich mir nicht an. Bleibt doch auf eurem angeblich tollen Schutz sitzen. Ich vertraue den Profis und meiner postitiven Erfahrung.


Oh, ich vergaß du hast ja mit einem Jahr (Norton) genügend Kompetenz gesammelt... 

Ich vertraue da den 10 Jahren Erfahrungen, die ich im (beruflichen) IT Bereich u.a. darin gesammelt habe, virenverseuchte Bastel-PC zu bereinigen. 

Leute, lest unabhängige Test von Fachzeitschriften wie z.B. CT etc. , besucht kompetente Fach-Foren

Zuletzt sollte man sich selbst ein Bild machen und verschiedene Lösungen selbst testen und an das jeweilige System sowie den eigenen Anforderungen anpassen.
Es gibt keinen perfekten Schutz, der aus irgendwelchen "Testsiegern" besteht ohne eigene Vorkehrungen zu treffen und Handlungsweise zu überprüfen.


----------



## MasterOhh (20. Dezember 2009)

Schon merkwürdig. Letztes Jahr hatte GData so ziehmlich alles an Preisen und Testsiegen zum Thema IT Sicherheit abgeräumt die es gab und die neue Version landet auf einmal so weit abgeschlagen im Mittelfeld?


----------



## guna7 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hatte mit Antivir noch nie Probleme. Also bleibts dabei!


----------



## Atel79 (20. Dezember 2009)

ich bleib bei kaspersky


----------



## KillerDuck (20. Dezember 2009)

Also ich verwende seit Jahrzehnten die Kombi aus Win-Firewall und kostenlosen Scannern a la Avira, AVG, S&D, etc.
Und habe eigentlich noch nie ernste Probleme mit meinem PC gehabt.
Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich wenn der PC läuft das hier auch laufen habe:
Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme

Sollten sich einige PC User mal genau angucken, hilft gut, kostet nix, und schont die PC-Ressourcen enorm.

Gruß
KillerDuck


----------



## Isengard412 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab Avast! und bin damit zufrieden. Hat bisher alles erkannt und sich sofort gemeldet. Mir reicht ein kostenloser Virenschutz voll und ganz.


----------



## wolf7 (20. Dezember 2009)

wieso wird bei solchen tests eig nie Eset Nod32 getestet sondern immr nur die gleichen Programme?


----------



## Taktloss (20. Dezember 2009)

Isengard412 schrieb:


> Hab Avast! und bin damit zufrieden. Hat bisher alles erkannt und sich sofort gemeldet. Mir reicht ein kostenloser Virenschutz voll und ganz.



 wie merkst du das denn, wenn Avast etwas nicht erkennt?


----------



## ajikiri (21. Dezember 2009)

sph3re schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mit einem test der Anti-Viren Programme,  weil wer braucht schon die kompletten Suiten`?



anscheinend lassen sich einfach zuviele leute mal wieder von toller werbung und nicht zu haltenden versprechen blenden, ohne auch nur ansatzweise mal hinter die kulissen zu schauen.
der , ich nenne ihn einfach mal so, durchschnittliche pc-benutzer schaut dich doch immer mit grossen augen an, wenn du ihm sagst, dass er seine ach so tolle software-firewall, die natürlich paralell zur windows-firewall und den den 2 gleichzeitig arbeitenden virenscannern (und nein, es heisst nicht anti-virus-programm) läuft, eigentlich gar nicht braucht.

wie, warum, weshalb? 

geht man dann auch nur ansatzweise auf (hinter-)gründe ein, wird eh nach 2 sätzen auf durchzug geschaltet und es kommt ein spruch wie "aber ich krieg doch so viele meldungen, dass mein pc angegriffen wird".

angriff, OMG. 

portscans, etc...

der verweis auf google oder kompetente fachforen oder -seiten wird zwar wahrgenommen, aber gelesen wird dann doch nie was zu dem thema.

andererseits geben die gleichen leute aber alles von sich in irgendwelchen social networks und sonstwo preis und wundern sich, warum ihr posteingang von müll überquillt.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Dezember 2009)

schade ich hätte mich gefreut die Leistung von Microsoft Security Essentials was zu lesen..mit Windows ist es doch auch ein Sicherheitspaket 
Spamschutz habe ich sogar 4 Fach: Web.de, Thunderbird 3, Gesunden Menschenverstand und Microsoft Security Essentials(für Anhänge).


----------



## Sigibaer (21. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dass die Eset Smart Security leider wieder nicht getestet wurde, läuft bei mir auf WIN XP 64 seit drei Jahren, ist äusserst ressourcen schonend und absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## mesumcity (21. Dezember 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ist klar, was kostenlos ist nur ein Basis Schutz mehr nicht..
Deshalb kaufe ich mir auch die Kommerziellen Versionen
Da ich 3 Betriebssystem habe vertraue ich auf Gdata  und Kaspersky 10.....
Was die Sicherheit angeht, da sparen zu viele Leute.........


----------



## seiLaut (21. Dezember 2009)

Bald kommt auch wieder der on-Demand Test von av-comparatives und wie immer wird sich das Ergebnis zum av-test unterscheiden. 
AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Main-Tests
(hier wird auch Nod32 getestet)

Ich werde wohl von eset auf gdata wechseln, bin aber noch am schauen. Bei eset nervt mich gerade, dass der Support mich ignoriert. Der Virenscanner an sich ist top.


----------



## midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

mesumcity schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist klar, was kostenlos ist nur ein Basis Schutz mehr nicht...


Genau! Es gilt: Je höher der Preis der Software, desto besser ist man geschützt!
Man seid ihr verstrahlt...


so far


----------



## seiLaut (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja, bei 2-3€ pro Monat wird man schon nicht arm werden. Und die Entwickler werden für ihre Arbeit belohnt. Auch wenn die meisten sich über die Unternehmen finanzieren, ist es dennoch eine Anerkennung.


----------



## ajikiri (22. Dezember 2009)

Sigibaer schrieb:


> ...und absolut zuverlässig.



woher weisst du das? keine software ist absolut zuverlässig. wenn es so wäre, dann würden alle das teil einsetzen. tun sie es? nein, warum wohl...

oh, BTW, ich nutze im moment auch ein eset-programm (NOD32) als virenscanner unter windows und das nicht zum ersten mal. du siehst also, dass ich nichts gengen die firma oder ihre produkte habe.

warum tue ich das? war auf einer c't-disk als vollversion für ein jahr mit dabei und da ich windows eh nur zum zocke boote und ansonsten linux nutze, komme ich unter windows gar nicht erst in die verlegenheit viel im netz unterwegs zu sein, ausser um patches oder so runter zu laden und auch das mache ich meistens unter linux und verschiebe die teile dann auf die entsprechende partition.


----------



## seiLaut (22. Dezember 2009)

So Ergebnisse sind übrigens geil:
https://www.virustotal.com/de/anali...199c9df90ec48446fc0a2b6ff192b287e2-1261470578

In dem Archiv sind eigentlich nur codecs, aber so richtig seriös und geheuer ists einem nicht. Gut, ich hab die nur mal geladen und nie installiert.. xD


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte jetzt seit einem Jahr GData I-Net Security. Keine Probleme und vor Viren hat er mich auch öffters gewarnt (E-Mails). Dem Support gebe ich eine 1+. Hatte Samstag Nacht um 2 Uhr Probleme nach Vista neuinstall. Promte Hilfe und 20 min später ging alles wieder wie vorher. Wird der Support eigendlich auch getestet? Bin dadurch am Überlegen wieder zu GData zu greifen. Auch wegen des 3-Lizensen Pack.


----------



## Raeven (22. Dezember 2009)

ich nutze seit Jahren Symantec Norten Internet Security und kann nur bestätigen was der Test sagt. Top Software, günstiger Preis ( Upgrade Version unter 20,- € ) und vorallem sehr guter Support.

Meine Empfehlung an Unentschlossene : Symantec Norten Internet Security 2010


----------



## Maschine311 (23. Dezember 2009)

Nutze Antivir Free mit Spybot zusammen und hatte bisher nicht ein Problem, was allerdings auch daran liegen kann das selbst den Viren meine Leitung zu larmarschig ist
Hatte immer wesendlich mehr probs mit den Full Versionen, seit dem zahle ich nicht mehr, setze eh alle halbe Jahr Win neu auf!



mesumcity schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist klar, was kostenlos ist nur  ein Basis Schutz mehr nicht..
> Deshalb kaufe ich mir auch die Kommerziellen Versionen
> Da ich 3 Betriebssystem habe vertraue ich auf Gdata  und Kaspersky  10.....
> Was die Sicherheit angeht, da sparen zu viele Leute.........



Ja am besten kaufste dir alle, wenn du dann alles zusammen zählst haste 896% Vollrundumgegenallesschutz, sogar gegen dich selbst!


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte jahrelang Antivir free (glaube mal gelesen zu haben, die hat nur 11% effektiven Schutz), aber als sich dann bei mir ein Keylogger (hat Passwörter geklaut, [WoW/Steam/etc.]) eingenistet hatte habe ich verschiedene Suiten ausprobiert. GData sage ich nur Mission failed, Kaspersky war gut, aber auch fehlerbehaftet und Norton ist die einzigste Suite, die mich überzeugte. Keinerlei Performanceeinbußen und bisher keine Fehler, die ich feststellen konnte.


----------



## \\alex (24. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich es eigenartig, dass F-Secure, BitDefender und G-Data so schlecht abschneiden, wo sie in der c't bisher doch immer an der Spitze waren. G-Data war meistens die Empfehlung der Redaktion.

Aber mit NOD32, welches ich inzwischen auch schon seit 4 Jahren nutze, hatte ich noch keine Probleme und dabei bleib' ich auch.
Als alternatives Betriebssystem ist ja noch Mac OS X auf meiner Platte. 


Alex


----------



## Mandros (24. Dezember 2009)

Sie werden ja auch auf http://www.av-comparatives.org/ hinschouwen. Da gibts regelmassigen tets diverse av programmen, freeware und commerziellen.


----------

